# Exotic dancing



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Have you ever tried it, how long and whats your type/enneagram?



(Sorry I don't know why but my computer did not give me the option to submit a poll)


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I tried it as a form of exercise. The women only fitness centre called it "Provocative Fitness"
It was actually kinda cool. I might take it back up cause it was fun

I am a INFP/9


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Nope, and never will. Type is in my sig.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

Does bellydance count?


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Sure lol. I was referring to the career, but thats almost the same minus the topless-ness, and lap dancing.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

WindowLicker said:


> Sure lol. I was referring to the career, but thats almost the same minus the topless-ness, and lap dancing.


It's technically more exotic, as well.

So, I'm an INTJ who bellydances in my spare time and may make a career out of it if my job hunting continues to be fruitless. :dry:


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

WindowLicker said:


> Sure lol. I was referring to the career, but thats almost the same minus the topless-ness, and lap dancing.


Oooh, well then nope I never did.

I thought you meant pole dancing and learning sexy moves for fun.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

darkewe said:


> It's technically more exotic, as well.
> 
> So, I'm an INTJ who bellydances in my spare time and may make a career out of it if my job hunting continues to be fruitless. :dry:


What style belly dance do you do? I mainly practiced tribal, but I really wanted to get into tribal fusion, but never did.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

WindowLicker said:


> What style belly dance do you do? I mainly practiced tribal, but I really wanted to get into tribal fusion, but never did.


Tribal fusion.
<-- Rachel Brice addict. I have yet to see her perform, though.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

I saw her perform with the Belly Dance Superstars, it was just amazing.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Tranquillity said:


> Oooh, well then nope I never did.
> 
> I thought you meant pole dancing and learning sexy moves for fun.


I always wanted to take one of those classes. I even have my own stripper pole, but its hiding in my closet because I'm not trained, lol. (random de ja vu)


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I've tried pole dancing as an exercise, and it kicked my ass. I have no upper body strength.
I was a dancer when I was younger: salsa, tango, belly dance, ballet. Hoping to get it into it again.
My enneagram varies. It's either a 5 or a 6, depending on the day.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

If you love to dance and you find a good place to perform, then it's great, and the money is good, too. But there are many places where dancers are seen and treated as hookers and if you're not comfortable with that it's better to stay away. It's extremely important to be well informed before accepting any job of this kind.


----------

